# polaroid tlx-04244b help!!



## rickylo00 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok my tv just wen out the other day.. screen turns on with the polaroid logo than screen goes black while the power is still on.. ok so ill tried locating the capacitors and they all seem fine to me... any help on this would be great.. dont have money to fix or replace this tv at the moment... if you guys need pictures of my boards i would take it and post it up... it seems like there no guideline on how to fix this model tlx04244b when i try researching.. but came up on tlx04240b which is totally different...


----------



## juanf219 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok I tried this on my Polaroid Hdtv and it worked maybe it will work for you. Open your set locate the switches indicated below and move the lower two to the on position. there is a little red box with white switches on it from top to bottom; they are numbered 1,2,3,4. switch the 3 and 4 switches to the on position. do this with the tv unplugged. after you have switched them on plug your tv to a power outlet and turn it on. This should resolve your problem you may have to place a cooling fan behind your set to keep it cool .


----------

